# Emergency Rain Cover for Eos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I found the neatest little thing in the trunk of a Swiss Eos today, when I was poking around trying to find out more information about how big the trunk is on the 3.2 engine cars that do not have spare tires.
It is an emergency rain cover for the Eos. This is supplied as standard equipment on all Eos that are sold in Switzerland. I didn't see one in the trunk of the Eos I looked at later the same day in Germany - maybe the German market doesn't get this cover, or maybe they do but the cover was stored elsewhere at the time.
Anyway, it is basically a tonneau cover with plastic hooks at the corners that you can stretch out over an Eos that has the top down. I think that the rationale behind it is that if, for some reason, you can't raise the top and it is raining, you can at least keep the car dry. But, I suppose you could also use it for other purposes, for example, if you wanted to leave the top down, but provide temporary sun and rain protection to the interior.
Below are a few pictures. Do the NAR (North American Region) cars come with this little cover? I wonder if it is possible to order this rain cover from a North American VW dealer (assuming it does not come with the car)?
Michael
*Rain Cover*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

I had one like that for my Miatas. It was great when you didn't want to bother with putting the top up. It is called a cabin cover and cost about $40.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Looks pretty good to me. I was actually thinking of getting a full sized car cover for just that purpose. I've got some questions though if anybody knows. What's the material? Is it ment for multiple uses? What color is it and does it have any graphics on it?
i would love to see any more pictures of it especially one of it deployed on the car and a couple showing the plastic hooks on the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (aflaedge)*

I get the impression - just from the way it is packaged - that it is intended for emergency use, rather than regular use. It looked like it was plastic - but maybe that was just a package that contained the cover within.
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*



PanEuropean said:


> Do the NAR (North American Region) cars come with this little cover?
> Michael
> /QUOTE]
> Just checked - NOPE.
> ...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

It beggs the question, is there an official tonnaeu cover for the EOS? here are two for my T-bird, one for when the to pis down..its a light material that is compact and I keep it with me. The other I don't have, but offers protection even if the soft top is op (to protect the cloth top) and ding protection along the sides. Not bad.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_It beggs the question, is there an official tonnaeu cover for the EOS? 

I kind of doubt it - I think the whole point of the CSC roof is that it is far easier than a conventional fabric convertible roof to raise and lower, with none of the fuss of putting a cover over the back part when the roof is down - so, no need for a tonneau cover, simply raise the roof and have done with it.
Michael


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Only the first delivered Eos cars had probably a cover. When I got my Eos in late August the dealer said that they do not put the cover in the car because there will be no problems with te roof. It was been tested to open 10 times a day, for 10 years, without any problems.
But what if the roof doesn't work on a day, and it's starting to rain? Then you would like to have de cover of a few dollars. It's a bit strange that they don't deliver it standard.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

Roof product responsible engineer was interviewed in the "Turbo" video magazine (don't know the term in english) on TV (www.turbo.fr) and said it has been tested for 2 times a day for 10 years ... Still ok ...


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

I asked my local dealer for a price.








Get this! It costs 283 euros ($365.00) here in Greece!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I don’t know if it is intended for regular or emergency use, but it is darned expensive!








Could they be making a mistake and pricing it as a regular cover?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (Speedster356)*

VW has been known to occasionally have 'flaky' prices in some markets for certain obscure parts. I don't think it is a deliberate effort to overcharge, I rather suspect it is some kind of calculation based on low demand for a part (therefore too much overhead is allocated to too few parts). There is a similar problem with rear footrests and fire extinguishers for Phaetons in North America.
Perhaps check to see what the part costs in Germany, if there is a considerable difference, then ask the parts person at your local dealership to contact the regional parts office and have them double-check the price that they have listed. If it does not make sense, the regional office will correct it. Failing that, just order the part from Germany.
Michael


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

I wonder if this maybe only comes standard with the 3.2 version. He did say that all the Swiss cars come with it but maybe they meant all the 3.2 version one's. The other editions might have to pay extra for it. 
Was the German one also a 3.2 version?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (ehdg eos)*

It was a Swiss car, with a 2.0 TFSI engine. Be aware that there are very significant variations from country to country concerning what is 'standard' and what is 'optional' on VW products. These decisions are made by the individual importers, based on their own knowledge of the local market. This accounts for some of the price differences from country to country.
Michael
*Details of Eos with Rain Cover*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Michael
Can you find out how much this is Switzerland


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
if I remember correctly, the part was not in stock anywhere in Greece.
The price was probably based on their factory catalogues, however, there is a chance that whoever decided to give that absurd price may have mistaken this part for an actual regular everyday-use cover. This is how much good quality regular covers sell here.
I would also like to ask you how I could get a price from Germany and how I can order from Germany!
As far as I know, the official VW online shops do not ship outside Germany!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_I asked my local dealer for a price.








Get this! It costs 283 euros ($365.00) here in Greece!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I don’t know if it is intended for regular or emergency use, but it is darned expensive!








Could they be making a mistake and pricing it as a regular cover?











Storm Proof Car Cover: $397.00 cdn plus tax in DriveGear. (approx. $320.00 usd)
Kevin


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Michael...
Tirewise remains the Trunksize the "same" minus the two neat batteries that made their new home on the back of the rear seat








Freund








P.S. The emergency covers have been a standard equipment for 2006 EU Cars only (as far as I know ;-))


_Modified by Freund at 10:20 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (Freund)*

If it's just ICE (In Case of Emergency) why not just get something cheap like this?
http://www.walmart.com/catalog...45196
or this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


_Modified by flheat at 7:24 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (flheat)*

The only thing I'd confirm first is the phrase "resists rain and snow". This indicates the cover may not be completely water proof.
If in fact it is, it cerainly is a more cost effective option for occasional emergency use.
Kevin


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, 
I have one of these covers supplied with my Eos as standard, here in the UK.
The hand book says for emergncy use.
Heres hoping that is never gets taken out of the boot !!
On a slightly differnet issue, ie my post about water in the boot, then the pictures in your post show where the water ended up in my Eos.
The pare wheel was covered/imersed in water, and the grey bit at the bottom of the picture is part of the roof hydraulics, and that too was covered in water, as indeed was the emergy rain cover !








Paul..


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (trampdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trampdog* »_Hi Michael, 
I have one of these covers supplied with my Eos as standard, here in the UK.
The hand book says for emergncy use.
Heres hoping that is never gets taken out of the boot !!
On a slightly differnet issue, ie my post about water in the boot, then the pictures in your post show where the water ended up in my Eos.
The pare wheel was covered/imersed in water, and the grey bit at the bottom of the picture is part of the roof hydraulics, and that too was covered in water, as indeed was the emergy rain cover !








Paul..

Hi Paul, when did you get your Eos? I got mine in July and this cover was not in the boot. I may have words with the dealer to see if I can blag one


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*

Michael, any idea what the blue item in your original picture is? Or the items in the polythene?
This is a picture of my trunk/boot, just wondering if any parts are missing


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*

Just to answer my own question above, it seems the blue item is part of the breakdown set. Obviously needed if you don't have a spare.
There seems to be a couple of gaps in the polystyrene container held within the spare wheel of my vehicle. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*

Would this foam insert work in the US temp spare? I would rather have this than the stupid box that is velcroed in the trunk (or was until I took it out and have the parts strategically placed in the pass thru and trunk crannies). Is this foam part something that can be ordered? (Michael, can you get out your parts catalogue?)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_There seems to be a couple of gaps in the polystyrene container held within the spare wheel of my vehicle. Any ideas anyone?

The blue thing is an air compressor that is supplied with Eos that are not equipped with a spare tire. You get an air compressor and a squirt-bottle of goo to put in the tire to plug the leak - hopefully that gets you home.
As for the gaps in the round foam thing, I am going to guess that the round foam thing is used on other vehicles besides the Eos, and not every hole is full when a vehicle leaves the factory. If you look at the picture of the Swiss Eos way up at the top of the thread, you will see that there are unoccupied holes in that foam insert as well. It is also possible that different components (different jacks, for example) are provided depending on what wheels the car is equipped with and what market region it is being shipped to. Some market regions require special safety equipment be fitted by law (Italy is an example), perhaps the holes are used to store what is required by these regional regulations.
Normally the owner manual contains a manifest of what emergency items are supplied in each vehicle. If you look in the section entitled 'Changing a flat tire', you will find a pretty detailed description of how to use all the different parts and tools that are provided with the car. Perhaps just review those instructions whilst standing at the boot, and it should be pretty easy to confirm that everything that should be there is in fact there.
Michael


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*

Hi Swordfish1
I took delivery in the middle of September 2006, and the rain cover was in the boot when I picked the car up. 
I know this as the sales rep showed it to me after I had asked to see where the spare wheel was kept.
The picture of your spare wheel etc looks identical to mine, I also have lots of empty "slots" in the foam packing. 
The only difference is that the rain cover is located to the left hand side of the grey rectangle(which is the hydraulic pump/reservior)
I also think that the blue box, with the air vents could be an air compressor to help inflate the tyres.
Cheers.








Paul..


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (swordfish1)*

Hi again Swordfish1, I forgot to say Nice Photo's, and a Very Nice Car .
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul..


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Would this foam insert work in the US temp spare? I would rather have this than the stupid box that is velcroed in the trunk (or was until I took it out and have the parts strategically placed in the pass thru and trunk crannies). Is this foam part something that can be ordered? (Michael, can you get out your parts catalogue?)

OK, I looked at mine and answered my own question. No, it won't work. My spare tire is installed in the opposite direction as in the photo (concavely vs. convexly). There is a welded metal cone under the spare that elevates it from the bottom of the floorpan that takes up valueable real estate. I guess this was engineered to keep the spare elevated safely in the event (heaven forbid) water got into the trunk--gotta like that forward thinking!


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (flheat)*








L O L








Nice one








Freund


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (Freund)*

V6 Cargo/ Trunk Size:

Remember Battery Location moved to the trunk - 2 time six Volt (Optima yellows).
Foam Tray:
The other "holes/ spaces/ cutouts" are for example the removable Tow Hook - my tray is pretty much filled with all this different "goodies"








Greetings out of Wolfsburg
Freund


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_ There is a welded metal cone under the spare that elevates it from the bottom of the floorpan that takes up valueable real estate. 

There might be another reason for the way in which the spare tire/wheel is mounted in the NAR Eos. The placement of the spare plays a role in rear crash protection in some vehicles.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (ATLeos)*

At Michael's request, I did some digging on this part.
Both my EU and NA suppliers tell me it is discontinued. Has anyone else been able to source it anywhere?


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_At Michael's request, I did some digging on this part.
Both my EU and NA suppliers tell me it is discontinued. Has anyone else been able to source it anywhere?

Hi, 
presumably VW now have more faith in the fact that the retractable roof will always work on the later models, than they did on the earlier models that were released.








Paul...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

Can you read the part number off of the blue air compressor in your original picture?
Freund, do you have this compressor?
I could maybe/probably order it, if I had the part number...
Any other part numbers, such as the round insert itself, would also be helpful, but the air compressor is my main concern (Since I can't use Fix-A-Flat)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Rain Cover for Eos (PanEuropean)*

The part number is *8D0 012 615*.
Michael


----------

